# Nurse moving to Australia



## Bobbie (May 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, im 29 and a nurse moving to Brisbane at the beginning of July. 
To say im excited doesnt quite come close!! 
Im relocating with my little boy who is almost 9. 
I completed the application myself without too much hassle and will be going as a permanent resident.
I'll be working at the Royal Brisbane and Womens Hospital.
Would be lovely to hear from anyone in a similar situation,
Bobbie XOX


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Bobbie and welcome to the forum.

Good luck with your plans.

Michelle


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Bobbie,

Welcome to the forum. 

I've moved your post to the Australian country section so you'll get a better response. If you have a look through the threads here you find heaps of information to help you, and some people in similar situations. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Bobbie,

Welcome to the forum.

Congratulations on getting your PR and your impending mover over to Brisbane.

Dolly


----------



## sukh (May 14, 2008)

Hi Bobbie,

I am a nurse hopefuly moving to Brisbane in July/August depending on our visa with my family.I will be on a temp visa (457) which is taking ages. I will be working at The Royal Brisbane Hospital as well so would like to keep in touch.

Sukh


----------



## Bobbie (May 12, 2008)

Hi Sukh, thanks for your reply. It would be great to keep in touch and meet up on the other side! Who are you moving with and where from?? Im moving from North Devon, UK. Any ideas where you will live yet? We're thinking just North East of the city so we're a little closer to the coast. Wont decide till we get there and have a look around though. My sister and her partner are coming too. They have a case oficer now so are hoping for their visa really soon and then hopefully they'll be on the same flight as me.
Bobbie


----------



## sukh (May 14, 2008)

Hi Bobbie
I am planning to move with my husband and three sons18,16,and 20mths, we are in middlesex in Hillingdon UK and hoping to move to Brisbane but still waiting for a Co so dont know how long it will take but I am Hoping not later than July. I don't really know where we will be living as yet (mad isn't it) but may be somewhere within 10/15 miles from the hospital to start with. I think finding somewhere to rent is going to be difficult as I will have to rent while I am still here. How about you? have you found anywhere? Have you got a start date yet or not.Sorry so many questions just sooo excited. You are so lucky you will have your sister with you I an going to be so lonley. I will keep you informed of my progress. Bye for now.
Sukh


----------



## STGO (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck with the move Bobby, i am slightly jealous mind 


I recently did an on-line check for myself and i got a massive score of minus (yes minus) 50 points.

So i wont be going to Oz just yet 


In the meantime, if you need any help getting your belongings/furniture safely out there, have a look at these guys HERE.

Good luck.


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hiya bobbie,
i'm also a nurse and have a job in the mater hospital in brisbane, i have a start date in jan 09. just goin through all the paper work at the mo. How long did your queensland nurse reg take to come through?

We, that is my husband and 2 children, todd 3 and cara 6mths currently live in bridgend in s. wales, but have know idea of where to settle in brisbane, it would be great if you would intouch and let me know how your big move goes.
take care, jaime x x


----------



## Bobbie (May 12, 2008)

Hi Jam, My QNC registration took 6 weeks to come through. Everything else took much longer! Whereabouts in the process are you? Have you applied for your visa yet?
I am still unsure of where to settle but have a great book thats helping loads. Its part of a series of 'Where to live' guides. Its called 'Where to live - Greater Brisbane' I would highly recommend it. 
Keep in touch, Bobbie.


----------



## Bobbie (May 12, 2008)

sukh said:


> Hi Bobbie
> I am planning to move with my husband and three sons18,16,and 20mths, we are in middlesex in Hillingdon UK and hoping to move to Brisbane but still waiting for a Co so dont know how long it will take but I am Hoping not later than July. I don't really know where we will be living as yet (mad isn't it) but may be somewhere within 10/15 miles from the hospital to start with. I think finding somewhere to rent is going to be difficult as I will have to rent while I am still here. How about you? have you found anywhere? Have you got a start date yet or not.Sorry so many questions just sooo excited. You are so lucky you will have your sister with you I an going to be so lonley. I will keep you informed of my progress. Bye for now.
> Sukh


Hi Sukh. No, i havent found anywhere yet. I have a short term rental in Clayfield just for one month when we get there, hopefully that will be long enough to sort somewhere long term.
I land July 5th and start work about two weeks after that. That should give me time to get Charlie into school and do the other necessary stuff. Im starting to feel a little overwhelmed by it all. I have so much to do here but still keep putting it off!
Im so pleased my sister is coming too. Thay are having a nightmare trying to sell their house at the moment though so have decided to rent it out for a while until things hopefully pick up.
Fingers crossed. Keep me posted
Bobbie


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hi bobbie,

i'll hopefully be posting my application for registration this week, it's good to hear that it doesn't take to long. We're coming over on a sponsership visa, we've just received news that our nomination was accepted which is fab news, so if all go to plan we'll be flying out in jan. Hope all your plans are goin well, will def look up that book you suggested, keep in touch jamx


----------



## sukh (May 14, 2008)

Hi Bobbie, its good to know that you have somewhere to go when you land,how did you go about finding the short term rental accomodation because I might have to do that as well. We are not selling our house here as well as my older son not sure yet so will keep it for few more years.Any ideas on sending your stuff over ,I mean shipping companies and stuff,we will have to get rid of lot of our stuff here but Ido have a lot to take with me. 
keep in touch.
sukh


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hi bobbie, just wondering how everything is going for the big move. i've just sent off my application for my nurse registration, fingers crossed it won't take to long, it's starting to feel real now. hope all good, keep in touch jam xx


----------



## sukh (May 14, 2008)

Well Hello every one, I have finally got my visa oh I just cant believe it. Once the medicals were gone it only to about 6 days and that includes the posting time as well. Just so much to do now I am trying to get there by end of July.
Sukh


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

sukh said:


> Well Hello every one, I have finally got my visa oh I just cant believe it. Once the medicals were gone it only to about 6 days and that includes the posting time as well. Just so much to do now I am trying to get there by end of July.
> Sukh


Hi Sukh

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

I think we ought to get a sticky thread going on 'Got Its' 

Enjoy your celebrations...

Dolly


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hi sukh, fab news bout the visa, you must be so excited, i'm only at the start of the process and it seems forever away before the day arrives that we get ours. Best of Luck with the rest of your plans, be great to keep in touch, jam x x


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Bobbie. That's awesome!

I live in Brisbane and it is a great place. I have lots of friends who are nurses and doctors, some work at the Royal. I think you will like it. It's just above the city near main roads so traveling to and from work shouldn't be too much of a hassle for you.

Good luck and if you need some help or advice when settling in to Brisbane drop me a line and I'll point you in the right direction.

Pete


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pete.c said:


> Hi Bobbie. That's awesome!
> 
> I live in Brisbane and it is a great place. I have lots of friends who are nurses and doctors, some work at the Royal. I think you will like it. It's just above the city near main roads so traveling to and from work shouldn't be too much of a hassle for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete, Since you are a nurse, just wanted to ask a quick thing, are there enough Laproscopic Banding Doctors? I got the lap band a year and half back, and i am really concerned. Since i need adjustments off and on, and i am newly married, I plan to have a baby 2 years from now which will be post arriving there. I am so concerned about this that at times i get scared thinking how will i cope up if we move to a place and there are no doctors around who specialise in Lap Band etc. also, can you tell me how much does an adjustment cost there??

Anj


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Pete, Since you are a nurse, just wanted to ask a quick thing, are there enough Laproscopic Banding Doctors? I got the lap band a year and half back, and i am really concerned. Since i need adjustments off and on, and i am newly married, I plan to have a baby 2 years from now which will be post arriving there. I am so concerned about this that at times i get scared thinking how will i cope up if we move to a place and there are no doctors around who specialise in Lap Band etc. also, can you tell me how much does an adjustment cost there??
> 
> Anj


Anj, 

Pete isn't a nurse he's a migration consultant.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Pete, Since you are a nurse, just wanted to ask a quick thing, are there enough Laproscopic Banding Doctors? I got the lap band a year and half back, and i am really concerned. Since i need adjustments off and on, and i am newly married, I plan to have a baby 2 years from now which will be post arriving there. I am so concerned about this that at times i get scared thinking how will i cope up if we move to a place and there are no doctors around who specialise in Lap Band etc. also, can you tell me how much does an adjustment cost there??
> 
> Anj


I'm sorry to give you that impression, I'm not a nurse. But alot of my friends are nurses here in Brisbane. I'll ask them about your bands and doctors and get back to you


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Anj,
> 
> Pete isn't a nurse he's a migration consultant.....
> 
> ...


eeesh, m so dumb. . neway, i hope someone can help me with my problem.. i am worried lots. 

The band helps a lot but then you got to be have a doc around you who can help. 

where can i find the information that i need? Would you know of anyone who can help?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pete.c said:


> I'm sorry to give you that impression, I'm not a nurse. But alot of my friends are nurses here in Brisbane. I'll ask them about your bands and doctors and get back to you


Thanks Pete, you are an angel


----------



## becca (Jun 13, 2008)

*I am also a nurse and midwife*

We are at the start of the process. I am just getting my bits together to send off to the QNC. Is it correct to apply for registration with the council then apply for a modified skills assessment with the ANMC? Then to send off for the visa - want to apply for 175 PR.


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hiya becca, were about are you moving to, have you got a job to go to? I work in neonates and will be hopefully starting work in the mater hospital in brisbane in jan. I've just sent paper work off to the QNC, I know I have to wait for that to return before i can apply for my visa, I'm applying for the 457 sponsership visa. I'm not to sure about the skills assessment for the ANMC, maybe someone else help out with that one. Hope everything goes ok, let me know how you get on, jam xx


----------

